# 23,000 Cinebench R23 score on a laptop



## stagnationpoint (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2022)

*Portable Desktop
It's a 160W alder lake CPU

Hows it perform on battery?


----------



## The King (Dec 20, 2022)

Try to do a run using Benchmate. Will be interesting to see how many watts it is actually using during this benchmark.





						BenchMate
					






					benchmate.org


----------



## stagnationpoint (Dec 20, 2022)

PTM7950 must be setting in nicely with some high temp runs. Just bumped up a few more points. 





The King said:


> Try to do a run using Benchmate. Will be interesting to see how many watts it is actually using during this benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2022)

98c hurts, but that's a lot of wattage for a laptop to deal with


----------



## The King (Dec 20, 2022)

Nice!
Insane amount of performance for a laptop.


----------



## solarmystic (Dec 20, 2022)

Very nice op, around the performance of a stock 12700KF, which has less e-cores and threads. Also consumes around 150W during the run, tbf though i undervolted mine, with a -140.6 mV offset.





128 GB of DDR5 RAM though, man, i don't wanna know how much that laptop costs lol. Probably the same as a used car.


----------



## stagnationpoint (Dec 20, 2022)

solarmystic said:


> Very nice op, around the performance of a stock 12700KF, which has less e-cores and threads. Also consumes around 150W during the run, tbf though i undervolted mine, with a -140.6 mV offset.
> 
> View attachment 275211
> 
> 128 GB of DDR5 RAM though, man, i don't wanna know how much that laptop costs lol. Probably the same as a used car.


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 20, 2022)

98 degrees is really a limit but the score is very good Desktop 12600k in stock 17350 I remember getting around 19000 on an overclocking attempt.



solarmystic said:


> Very nice op, around the performance of a stock 12700KF, which has less e-cores and threads. Also consumes around 150W during the run, tbf though i undervolted mine, with a -140.6 mV offset.
> 
> View attachment 275211
> 
> 128 GB of DDR5 RAM though, man, i don't wanna know how much that laptop costs lol. Probably the same as a used car.


Presumably the CPU throttled its clock speed to keep itself on the limit. The degree appears to be 98.
The price of this laptop in my country is priceless, a lot of used car money .


----------



## stagnationpoint (Dec 20, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> 98 degrees is really a limit but the score is very good Desktop 12600k in stock 17350 I remember getting around 19000 on an overclocking attempt.
> 
> 
> Presumably the CPU throttled its clock speed to keep itself on the limit. The degree appears to be 98.
> The price of this laptop in my country is priceless, a lot of used car money .


So I am actually able to get through the entire run without hitting the tjmax of 100. Just as the R23 run is finishing I am hitting 98* usually.

My bottleneck is the 230W PSU. ThrottleStop is telling me I am hitting the power limit and so is my UPS which has a wattage readout.

 First laptop I have owned where I am limited by the PSU and not thermals in a Cinabench run.


----------

